# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  New QIDI dual extruder owner and i love it!

## Muddin2deep

Coming from a wanhao duplicator i3 and now to this im in a totally differnt work this thing prints great!!!  Besides the build take holding prints on harder than concrete(glassbed is on the way)  My one question is this when printing it seem my first layer is a little melted looking and just a little "smushed" down but every other layer after that is perfect.  what could be causing this?

----------


## cncartist

> Coming from a wanhao duplicator i3 and now to this im in a totally differnt work this thing prints great!!!  Besides the build take holding prints on harder than concrete(glassbed is on the way)  My one question is this when printing it seem my first layer is a little melted looking and just a little "smushed" down but every other layer after that is perfect.  what could be causing this?


Very nice and welcome!

The first layer really depends on your leveling and layer height.  How are you currently leveling the bed before each print?

----------


## Muddin2deep

I've been using a sheet of printer paper just like I did on the wanhao.  I feel I might have it just a little to close but the prints are coming out amazing now that I've bought simplify3d.  Just that firs layer seems to be a little thixk.  No bed digging or gouging just a little thick looking.

----------


## Talon 3D

I got a bed leveling sheet from QIDI when I got some parts.  It's just a bit thicker than a piece of paper. Might try just a tad looser with the paper.

----------

